# Jackson Coosa (Yak Attack Edition)



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it worth it? 

I really like the color on the yakattack, not sure if the included options are worth the jump in price? Are the extras something you personally would use? Or should I just stick to the basic coosa model... 

http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/coosa/coosa-yakattack-version/


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Where's yakkin4bass when you need him


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I love mine! $100 price jump but the stuff that comes with it is worth well over the $100. The yak attack accessories are great, my favorite being the visicarbon pro. I also use the gear tracks like crazy! It's a great deal IMO. I do love the color too!


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Where's yakkin4bass when you need him


Ha! I was already on it bro!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol that's funny


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Not for me Jimmy but if you like the add ons and color I'd go for it.

If you get a Coosa you'll have it a long time.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

+1 tracks are a must and they come installed by the pros...not that installation is brain surgery.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I really like the color scheme. In person that boat looks badass!
Don't know if it's "worth it", but I can say without hesitation if you bought it, you certainly wouldn't regret it.
That's a paddle first boat for sure, to make sure it suits your type of paddling. I can't remember how big a guy you are and where you're going to be paddling it...


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> I really like the color scheme. In person that boat looks badass!
> Don't know if it's "worth it", but I can say without hesitation if you bought it, you certainly wouldn't regret it.
> That's a paddle first boat for sure, to make sure it suits your type of paddling. I can't remember how big a guy you are and where you're going to be paddling it...


I'm a " heavy" guy, about 5'10" 265lbs. Plan on fishing the gmr mostly once I learn how to use it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I should say first, I LOVE the Coosa. 
But you should try to paddle that kayak before you buy it. It may be exactly what you're looking for, but it's worth paddling first to find out. It's definitely a unique kayak in the way it handles. And at 265#, it would be worth verifying that you're comfortable in it.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Does the coosa have the same seat as the cruise 12?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

The package would be a nice addition, and the color is awesome! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

You might want to check out the Big Rig. Tried it last week and it was nice. I'm a big guy too and it was a nice ride.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I will second what Bubbagon is stressing. Paddle that thing first. It is very stable (I use it exclusively in the hi-seat position), it is very maneuverable, it's easy handle. It is not particularly fast, or good at paddling into wind and chop (not what it was meant for). I absolutely love it though! To date it is my favorite kayak I've owned and I've had a few. I'm excited to get the big rig as my second yak for bigger lake use, but I have a feeling that I'll be in the coosa more than half the time while I'm in smaller water, rivers, or just going to places where I have to load and unload it a lot as well as do a lot of carting it around to get to the water I'm fishing.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Does the coosa have the same seat as the cruise 12?


Unless there has been a change all of their anglers yaks use the same seat.


----------

